# What is this little guy?



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

can i get a positive id please. thanks

jimmy


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

better pictures will help alot, also how big is it, it looks like 4" or so, it looks like a rhom to me... others who can id better will come and help in a bit

P.S. that P is sparklin nice pick up


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

S.Rhombeus


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Definitely looks like a Rhom to me. It looks like it might be a little bigger than 4 inch. Its already got red eyes thats sick.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

i was sure it was also, but some of my friends that also collect piranhas said it may be an altuvie. from some of the picks i've seen of altuvies they look similar to rhoms...that's why i posted.

thanks again

jimmy









p.s how do we differenciate between altuvies and rhoms, since they both have the red eyes and similar tail fins


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

they are both rhoms... yours might be a altuvei..


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

kinda looks like my old guyana rhom.


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 1, 2004)

vlahos said:


> i was sure it was also, but some of my friends that also collect piranhas said it may be an altuvie. from some of the picks i've seen of altuvies they look similar to rhoms...that's why i posted.
> 
> thanks again
> 
> ...


the spotting. altuvei has bars


----------



## NIH23 (Aug 18, 2006)

it is definitly a rhom looks like a xingu


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

NIH23 said:


> it is definitly a rhom looks like a xingu


Agreed!


----------

